# Terms on Invoice



## rgiraldo (Nov 11, 2010)

I just created this invoice, and yes its still a working progress not complete.

My qustion is could someone recommend what I should use for terms and condition?

Also if you might think of what needs to be changed on the sheet.


----------



## TrishO (Jan 2, 2011)

*Invoice T&Cs*

Hi, 
Did you find an answer to your question yet? I am actually thinking about starting my own business to help contractors with exactly this sort of thing, but I see there are a lot of software packages. 

The simple answer to your question, is Due upon Receipt Net 30 days. I can offer more detailed T&C's and also help you with the template you started. Do you have a contract of Sale?


thanks,
TrishO
C4C


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

As someone who got burned I would highly recommend the following statement to be added (or similar) to your invoice.

_A finance charge of 1 1/2% per month will be added on any unpaid balance over 30 days old. Legal action will be taken on uncollected accounts 60 days past due. Court cost, legal fees and collection fees incurred by Contractor plus interest will be added to any amount owed by Client. In the event of litigation, venue shall be at the option of (company name)._

One of my clients filed bankruptcy and I tried to get interest on the claim. While that is a whole other story, my attorney suggested that I add something like this to my invoices from here on out.


----------



## Jason-F (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks great, What program did you use to create that?

When my contracts were smaller I used to use the back side of the invoice page to include all the legal,liability, disclaimers & warranty information.


----------



## Five Arrows (Jan 30, 2010)

I hate it when I finance someone. One of my subs has a due in 10 days or 10% late charge and 1.5% a month. 

I use the interest charge to get paid. It works really good. I send the invoice with the late fee and suddenly I get a check in the mail less the interest of course. whatever I got paid.

Unless you are prepared to go the distance and have some cash in the bank it isn't worth it to sue someone to get paid. The best solution is to not be too far ahead of the money. 

The rest of the contract should be on the back or an attached paper. This is a nice looking work order.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

If you do any commercial or goverment work you will find they don't generally give you any money until you are 100% complete. Then you don't generally get paid for 90 days after that. I have been paid quarterly as well by goverment bodies.

So some times I find the need to finance some of my clients.


Cole


----------



## rgiraldo (Nov 11, 2010)

*invoice*

I maDe it with illustrator. Then I created some fields to input some text and check marks. 

I have some terms that are a page long and I didn't want to attach a second page to the quote. I thout that something simple would work. I guess I'm wrong.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I get my proposals & invoices from wwwthecontractorsgroup.com the forms only cost about $15.00 1 time fee you can use them over & over. You can change the format, add your own letter head, email & save. Check it out. :thumbup:


----------

